# indiglo gauges



## RacerXintegra2k (Oct 19, 2003)

hey, my friend just got a 98 sentra gxe he wants to know were he can get indiglo gauges for it anyone know of anywere he can get em ? he tryed ebay and nopi but nothing


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

tell him to try ebay again i just ordered a set three days ago the should be on my door step in the next few days actually. heres a link i dont know how long it will last. all i did was go to ebay and typed in nissan sentra reverse glow gauges in the search box.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ya, ebay is really good for pieces like that, i have reverse indiglo gauges on my 200sx from there, install is real easy, just need to find a power source to tie into, i spliced into the back of my lighter so that they are on all the time but you can only see the glow at night...


----------



## Cyb (May 23, 2003)

I sliced into the headlight switch so they only come on when they should. It's pretty easy to do. Just look in a Hayes manual and it will tell you the color wire it is. Then just splice it in.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

You might want to try www.importintelligence.com as well. You can get several different colors if you want. VERY nice and decent company. They do custom work as well. Check out the link to my car in the signature to see what I mean.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

the only problem I find is getting what I really want.
I have a 99 Sentra GXE (with tach). Kinda hard to find.
I want White face gauges with rverse glow at night. But I don't want that big illuminated circle in the middle of the speedo. I only want the numbers and dashes illuminated. A nice VW Indiglo and red style is nice. Or a color scheme that would accent a nice Alpine head unit that has mostly blue illumination. Someone made a nice set for the 93-97 altimas (like I used to own) and it was perfect, exactly what I want, but there is nothing like it for the sentra.

I'm not sure how to post a pic, but I have a pic of what this looks like at night if I can email it to someone and have them post it.
Also, the writeup on how to do it yourself (for an Altima) is at:
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16566


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i got some gauges from importintelligence.com, they were pretty good, of course they were just the overlays, but still, they do have the needle kits which are pretty awesome too.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..check ProCarParts.com*

..check ProCarParts.com.. ..they have the Sentra Indiglo's w/ tach.. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

man.......the ones with the tach were all over ebay when i was lookin for mine...........i was lookin for the ones without the tach  took me like a month of lookin.........guess ya just gotta be patient....


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I just installed the reverse gauges in my ride this weekend. I thought the big blue circle in the middle was going to look cheesy, but it actually looks sweet. :thumbup: 

I had the other type of guages installed previously, the 7-color one you can get from procarparts.com. Easy install, and I already had the power source spliced in to the emergency signal switch from the existing gauges. 

Only issue is that the speedometer is off by 13mph, but I'll recalibrate it this weekend.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> I just installed the reverse gauges in my ride this weekend. I thought the big blue circle in the middle was going to look cheesy, but it actually looks sweet. :thumbup:
> 
> I had the other type of guages installed previously, the 7-color one you can get from procarparts.com. Easy install, and I already had the power source spliced in to the emergency signal switch from the existing gauges.
> 
> Only issue is that the speedometer is off by 13mph, but I'll recalibrate it this weekend.



..How tha' h3ll do you "Re-calibrated" it??? ..without buying a new speedo or taking it to tha' factory??.. ..hmmm


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> ..How tha' h3ll do you "Re-calibrated" it??? ..without buying a new speedo or taking it to tha' factory??.. ..hmmm


I didnt mark the location of the needles before I took them off, so thats why its off by 10 mph. Sorry, should have mentioned that in my previous post......


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..outta' curiousity.. ..how'd you remove the needles?? ..did you pull them out??


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> ..outta' curiousity.. ..how'd you remove the needles?? ..did you pull them out??


i was being real careful NOT to remove the needles during the gauge install, but they popped off. while trying to work the gauges on, i must have loosened the needles from the shaft. D'oh!  

the shaft didnt break, i was real lucky. i read on the forum somwhere that there is a method to take the needles off....but that should be a last resort...

btw- what part of arizona? i lived there for a while, in mesa, right by Fiesta Mall.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I accidently figured out how to remove the lil' plastic piece at the base of the needles.. ..poking around w/ some needle-nose plyers..I got lucky :thumbup: 

..I use to live in Tempe..next to ArizonaMills.. ..huh, small world.. ..now, I'm in NorthEastern Az...on a NavajoReservation.. ..big difference from Tempe.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> the only problem I find is getting what I really want.
> I have a 99 Sentra GXE (with tach). Kinda hard to find.
> I want White face gauges with rverse glow at night. But I don't want that big illuminated circle in the middle of the speedo. I only want the numbers and dashes illuminated. A nice VW Indiglo and red style is nice. Or a color scheme that would accent a nice Alpine head unit that has mostly blue illumination. Someone made a nice set for the 93-97 altimas (like I used to own) and it was perfect, exactly what I want, but there is nothing like it for the sentra.
> 
> ...


just get the ones from the 95-98 200sx SE


----------

